# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  các bác cho em lời khuyên về bộ này, em dự là máy H composit của em,

## cnclaivung

dòng này em không rành nó lắm nhưng chủ yếu là nó mới mẽ , có ưu điểm gì hơn DC secvo

----------


## nhatson

> dòng này em không rành nó lắm nhưng chủ yếu là nó mới mẽ , có ưu điểm gì hơn DC secvo


ưu điểm là mắc hơn <> sang hơn <> gắn vào máy làm tăng giá trị  :Smile:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## emptyhb

Em khuyên bác chủ với giá đó, bác cần khỏe thì mua 2 con hybird servo là quá ổn rồi.

Thường các máy H chạy kim loại cũng không cần tốc độ cao, chơi mấy con acservo chỉ tốn tiền.

Giá tiền thì bác mua 1 con kia được 2 con hybird

Còn bác xác định không chạy nhanh thì cũng chỉ cần tới step 86 thường, giá thì 1 con hybird chắc mua được 2 con step.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

nếu nói như anh, thì dong ac này chủ yếu cho máy nào là tối ưu, em cũng định như thế, 3 bộ hybird quá ổn với trình của em và giá tiền, nếu bác có sưu tầm được bộ nào chia sẽ cho em với

----------


## emptyhb

> nếu nói như anh, thì dong ac này chủ yếu cho máy nào là tối ưu, em cũng định như thế, 3 bộ hybird quá ổn với trình của em và giá tiền, nếu bác có sưu tầm được bộ nào chia sẽ cho em với


Máy nào cần tốc độ cao, máy kim loại mà chạy tố độ cao thì: khung máy phải rất cứng vững, đầu cắt của bác cũng thuộc loại "Không phải dạng vừa đâu" => giá trên trời

----------


## cnclaivung

vậy ạ, thôi em chỉ hỏi cho biết, chứ thấy giá của nó em thấy xót quá, vã lại trình của mình ko tới khả năng diy khung máy pro...
à mà nếu máy router 1325 chạy thanh răng thì sao ạ, nếu trục y step 86 thường, X và Z chơi bộ trên thì có ưu điểm không

----------


## nhatson

> dòng này em không rành nó lắm nhưng chủ yếu là nó mới mẽ , có ưu điểm gì hơn DC secvo


gắn servo đầu tiên sẽ đạt tốc độ cao hơn, nhưng cao hơn kèm theo nhiều điều kiện, controller phải tốt hơn, dàn cơ khí cũng phải tốt, spindle tốc độ cao hơn
dao cụ cũng phải là loại chạy được tốt độ cao

trường hợp máy lớn + nặng khi đó dùng step ko còn hợp lí nữa

cái quan trọng hơn trong mọi trường hợp nâng cấp là cái body, có body rồi tính các phần còn lại, lí do body chiếm 70 80% giá trị , em ko nghĩ bỏ ra 30% trước rồi đi kiếm cái 70% tương ứng là hợp lí

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## emptyhb

> vậy ạ, thôi em chỉ hỏi cho biết, chứ thấy giá của nó em thấy xót quá, vã lại trình của mình ko tới khả năng diy khung máy pro...
> à mà nếu máy router 1325 chạy thanh răng thì sao ạ, nếu trục y step 86 thường, X và Z chơi bộ trên thì có ưu điểm không


Máy gỗ thì 2Y chạy step, XZ chạy hyibird servo là đạt yêu cầu rồi, dư tiền thì lên tất hybird servo.

Gỗ tốc độ cao quá thì dao nó cũng không cắt kịp gỗ, trong giới hạn đó thì hybirdservo nó làm quá tốt. Tốt nữa thì kiếm mấy bộ Alpha step 911AC 2nd giá trong khoảng 4 triệu

----------


## cnclaivung

vậy máy 1325 thì sao bác, nếu sử dụng nó cho bo Z 4 đầu dao có thêm trục A thì nó có ok không

----------


## nhatson

> vậy máy 1325 thì sao bác, nếu sử dụng nó cho bo Z 4 đầu dao có thêm trục A thì nó có ok không


ok ko phụ thuộc dàn cơ khí
có giàn cơ khi tốt rồi thi.... cái gì cũng ok, còn ko có... thì chẳng có món gì okies

----------


## cnclaivung

> Máy gỗ thì 2Y chạy step, XZ chạy hyibird servo là đạt yêu cầu rồi, dư tiền thì lên tất hybird servo.
> 
> Gỗ tốc độ cao quá thì dao nó cũng không cắt kịp gỗ, trong giới hạn đó thì hybirdservo nó làm quá tốt. Tốt nữa thì kiếm mấy bộ Alpha step 911AC 2nd giá trong khoảng 4 triệu


vâng bác, em cũng đang sưu tầm alpha 911 Ac,

----------


## CKD

Nên chơi servo bác chủ ạ. Vậy mới thể hiện được đẳng cấp pro.

----------

CBNN, cnclaivung, nhatson

----------


## cnclaivung

> Nên chơi servo bác chủ ạ. Vậy mới thể hiện được đẳng cấp pro.


thui bác ạ, để khi nào anh em mình caffe bác chỉ giáo em thêm chứ Pro em nhường bác...he he

----------


## CKD

Nếu không có nhu cầu với nó thì bác đưa lên đây làm gì? Nếu ưu & nhược thì không ít lần đã được nhắc tới rồi. Thế nên chỉ còn có thể nghĩ là bác đang si tình mấy em này, nếu vậy thì.... tiến tới luôn chứ sao phải làm mất đi cái hứng của mình. Dù hơi khó thuần hoá.. nhưng cố gắng thuần hoá được nó thì thú lắm đa.

----------


## cnclaivung

bác hiểu em quá xá hén, đúng là em đang si mê nagf quá nhưng rước nàng sợ như bác NS phán,mà hôm nay bác đang ở đâu thế

----------


## CKD

Cafe sớm nhất có thể là sáng t6 ở sadec, trước khi em bay qua ct

----------


## cnclaivung

chốt lại em dành tiền cho hibrid secvo 86, bỏ ý tưởng chơi bộ này cho nó lành, giá cũng chát, nếu có alpha 911 càng tốt, trình nhiêu đó chơi nhiêu đó, em đang nâng cấp tiệm em lên cho nó có với người ta,

----------


## CKD

Cụ ở ttLV mà địa chỉ cụ thể thế lào? Bác có cửa hàng hay xưởng gỗ gì khong? Biết đâu em siêng, em cafe ở LV thì sao.

Spam tí để kiếm cafe

----------


## cnclaivung

èo, bác về Lai vung đi ngang tiệm gỗ Bình dương thì hú em, nhà em gần đó

----------


## cnclaivung

em có thắc mắc này các bạc ợ: tính từ thời điểm bây giờ , secvo đứng đầu rồi tới gì gì, khai sáng cho em với

----------


## Nam CNC

em thì thấy bác nên đi cái thấp nhất rồi sau đó sẽ biết cái gì sáng hơn thôi , biết nhiều rối cái đầu... em thì chỉ mới biết tới anpha step là quá hài lòng, ngồi lại hưởng thụ cũng hơi lâu à.

----------


## nhatson

> em có thắc mắc này các bạc ợ: tính từ thời điểm bây giờ , secvo đứng đầu rồi tới gì gì, khai sáng cho em với


đứng đầu thì xét về giá hoặc thương hiệu thôi,còn chủng loại thì ko xét được, servo cũng có 3 4 loại motor rồi kết cấu rồi công nghệ, vài chục  hãng sản xuất, có phải con servo nào cũng như con servo nào 

cái câu servo là đỉnh dành cho dân thương mại, ko có thể mạnh gì để thuyết phục khách hàng đem cái đó ra mà thôi

còn xét vè hiệu năng thì tuỳ trường hợp. rất nhiều trường hợp xét giá/hiệu năng thì servo cuối bảng

b.r

----------


## nhatson

cùng là servo, cùng sx tại china

em thấy con này kém hiệu quả hơn



con này chạy gấu hơn

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## nhatson

robot yaskawa, trong nhà máy sản xuất biến tần yaskawa, tại thời điểm 1phút trong clip, em nghĩ bụng kỹ sư yaskawa cũng rảnh thật, mua con step vexta về gắn vo robot nhà mình

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

> èo, bác về Lai vung đi ngang tiệm gỗ Bình dương thì hú em, nhà em gần đó


Em mà biết cái tiệm này ở đâu thì em chit liền. LV em chỉ biết chạy ngang qua chứ có bao giờ ghé lại đâu mà biết đấy là đâu? Cụ gu gồ cũng không biết cái tiệm gỗ Bình Dương ở đâu nốt.

----------


## cnclaivung

há há, cụ giởn em hoài, à mà cụ làm con máy lasma ở cần thơ à, nghe đồn thế...có dịp đi ngang LV cụ nhá em cái em đón cụ...em chả biết nhậu nhưng cafe thì em số dách

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Xem cái clip của anh Nhatson em con robot này cần monent cao với kích thước nhỏ gọn nên mới dùng con step của vexta, như anh em mình vẫn nói, tùy nhu cầu thế nào mà chọn step hay servo.

----------

